# ISO: Mango freezer jam recipe



## Piccolina (Dec 26, 2005)

Hi all, I was pondering what sorts of fruits we can get here (wee little Irish town) in the winter, and mango came to my mind. Though a bit on the pricey side I've seen them at the grocery, and was curious if it would be possible to make a decent freezer jam (I don't have all the gear for traditional glass jar canning) from mangos? Has anyone tried this? Do you have any TNTs? Many TIA and merry Christmas and happy holidays to everyone


----------



## Brianschef (Dec 26, 2005)

Mango Butter
**Can be frozen also.

6 cups half-ripe or ripe mangoes, diced finely
2 tablespoons lime juice 
2 ½ ~ 3 cups sugar 
2 cups water

Cook mango dices with water until tender. Put through sieve or fruit press, if mangoes are stringy. Add sugar and cook until consistency of a butter. 

Pour into hot, sterile jars, seal and process pints at boiling for 10 minutes. 

You may add spices with the sugar, 1/4 teaspoon each ground cloves and allspice and 1/2 teaspoon each ground cinnamon and nutmeg.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 27, 2005)

Brianschef said:
			
		

> Mango Butter
> **Can be frozen also.
> 
> 6 cups half-ripe or ripe mangoes, diced finely
> ...



That sounds awesome Brianschef, thank-you! My first thought (after how simple and yummy the recipe appears) it that it would probably taste really good spread on a piece of pound cake or even soft gingerbread. Thanks so much for your recipe


----------

